# My Sexy Thriller/Mystery HIGH RISK Now Available for the Kindle



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that my Eppie-finalist thriller HIGH RISK has just now become available for the Kindle on Amazon.

Here's a quote from a recent review (by Tyler Tichelaar at ReaderViews.com):

"The novel begins when Beth, a demure housewife in the eyes of everyone around her, goes out on the prowl for a no-strings-attached sexual encounter with a stranger. Unknown to her loving attorney husband, Mark, she has been sleeping with countless men behind his back for a long time. But today, all that is going to change. Beth sees incredibly gorgeous Abbott Lowery in Nordstrom, and immediately, she wants him. The feeling is not mutual.

Abbott Lowery is used to being wanted. He is not surprised when Beth hits on him in the department store, but Abbott has his own issues, and he is not interested in sex. When Beth pursues him through the store, refusing to take "No" for an answer, Abbott finally agrees to follow her home.

Beth has no idea what a mistake she has just made. Abbott is not interested in having sex with her. Once they are at Beth's house, he informs her she should be ashamed of herself, that she is a whore, an adulterer, and worst of all, that he is not going to leave until her husband gets home so Mark can find out the truth about Beth.

What happens when Mark gets home? You'll have to read the book, and you won't be disappointed. I was on the edge of my seat, unable to put the book down until I finished it. Rick R. Reed has created some extraordinarily complicated characters in Abbott and Beth, while at the same time exploring the psychological side of his characters, so the reader understand their motivations and actions. Parts of the book were extremely grizzly, and honestly, if the book were turned into a film, I don't think I could handle watching it, but the tension created by the author made me unable to stop reading.

Rick R. Reed has been compared to Stephen King, but frankly the comparison does not do him full credit. In my opinion, he is a far more polished writer than Stephen King..."

Purchase







HIGH RISK


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow.... your book is rather intense.  When I no longer need my happy place, I will return and one click.
Good luck!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool. I was able to get it and still have 17 cents left on my last gift card. Looks like its just the kind of book i like to read.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

What a great concept for a novel. Rick, when I get my Kindle (very soon, knock on wood) you will definitely be on my download list.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Count me as another purchaser.  Not sure when I will get to it, but with 10 days off coming up I'll spend a lot of it reading.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I started it last night. _*Whoa!*_. I gotta get off here in a few minutes cause i want to finish it today.


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Aw thanks, Lizzy. I try to write so people can't stop reading... It's a little vice of mine.


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

High Risk is fabulous - I read it some while back and couldn't put it down! Gripping, sassy and dark. I can highly (sorry, couldn't resist the pun!...) recommend it.

Hugs!

Axxx


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

horrorauthor said:


> Aw thanks, Lizzy. I try to write so people can't stop reading... It's a little vice of mine.


Well your very good at it!! I finished it this morning and it was a great read. I'll be getting more of your books after the first of the year when i get my next gift card.

We have really got some great authors on this board!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

To whet your appetite, I'll offer this:











I haven't read it yet but it has been nominated for a Lambda Award in Gay Mystery.

http://www.lambdaliterary.org/awards/current_nominees.html


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Leslie said:


> To whet your appetite, I'll offer this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Im gonna get that one and this one to. It looks like its gonna be real good to. Thanks!

IM


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks to Lizzy for posting the great review of HIGH RISK on Amazon. So glad you enjoyed the book. And thanks to all the folks on this board who have made me feel so welcome.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

cool, I've been looking for a book that will keep me up late at night!    Downloaded a sample to purchase next month when my budget for books starts over  

theresam


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> To whet your appetite, I'll offer this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Leslie -

I bought it! 

Marci


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

horrorauthor said:


> Thanks to Lizzy for posting the great review of HIGH RISK on Amazon. So glad you enjoyed the book. And thanks to all the folks on this board who have made me feel so welcome.


Your welcome!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Rick, thanks for letting us know about the book.  I have $8.35 on my Amazon gift card and will download it in the next couple of days.

BTW, I appreciate all of you who have recommend books here.  I have read three or four of the recs and have enjoyed everyone one of them from Outlander (and I'm a guy!) to the Southern Vampire Series (and I'm not a vampire sort of guy, sorry Vampyre!).  Just downloaded In Her Name this morning.  I plan to read that one in conjunction with the book club.

Thanks all, and keep the recommendations coming.

Also, I'm reading much, much more since I've purchased the Kindle.  What gives with that?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Also, I'm reading much, much more since I've purchased the Kindle. What gives with that?


It has re-kindled your love of reading. At least that's what it did for me. And like many others here, I am reading stuff I never heard of before from new authors and enjoying it very, very much.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read *High Risk* and ....I am trying to find the right word. I'm not sure I "enjoyed" it but I read the whole thing and was busily flipping the pages all the way through. It's scary and it's got a really, really bad guy who just gave me the willies. This is not my usual kind of book but it did keep me absorbed.

Leslie --> heads off back to the historical fiction thread, my comfort zone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit that I will probably not read it. . .I really don't like books that scare the bejeezus out of me.  And it sounds as if this one would.

I might recommend it to my brother, however. . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I read High Risk and loved it, it was a 5 star read for me. I am reading IM now and it is just as good. If you enjoy thriller/suspense with some blood and gore you will enjoy these books. It is right up my ally. 

IM has explicit language and m/m. Doesn't bother me but a warning if you aren't comfortable with this.

Linda


----------

